# Problem mit CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 120



## SchattenWolfgang (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Freunde,

habe mir im Titel benanntes Wasserkühlungssystem für meinen Ryzen 5 2600 gekauft. Das Motherboard ist ein Asus Rog Strix x470-F Gaming. Den PC habe ich jetzt schon seit Januar 2019 und eigentlich läuft dieser auch einwandfrei. Es gibt eigentlich nix zu bemängeln außer ebend die oben genannten Wasserkühlung. Die Temperaturen sind einwandfrei und im Normalbetrieb arbeitet die CPU bei 35 bis 38 Grad. Aus meiner Laienhaften sicht aber ein guter Wert!? Nun zu meinem Problem. Die CPU Wasserkühlung ist ziemlich laut. Dabei sind es nicht die Lüfter die probleme verursachen sondern es ist die Wasserpumpe. Es klingt als würde permanent Wasser durch gepumpt werden. So ein unangenehmes Geräusch rattern was da permanent da ist. Ich hab mir dieses produkt eigentlich extra gekauft weil es ebend sehr leise sein sollte. Es stört mich einfach und ich frage mich ob das so noch normal ist. Ich habe mit diversen Lüftersteuerungen (Software) versucht das ganze zu verbessern leider weitestgehend erfolglos. Angeschlossen ist die Pumpe am CPU-Fan des Motherboards. Der dazugehörige Lüfter ist ganz normal an einem 4-Pin Fan anschluss dran. Ich denke vom einbau habe ich nix falsch gemacht habe aber auch den AiO-Fan anschluss ausprobiert... hat aber auch keine besserung gebracht. Vielleicht kan mir ja einer von euch behilflich sein und hat eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte. Danke im voraus für die Hilfe.

Gruß 
Wolle


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Mai 2019)

SchattenWolfgang schrieb:


> Es klingt als würde permanent Wasser durch gepumpt werden.



Schlecht, wenn dem nicht so wäre 

Hast du schon mal die Lautstärke bei Höchstdrehzahl geprüft? In der Regel sollte bei den meissten AiO die Pumpe auf Maximaldrehzahl laufen.

Eine AiO sollte man Einsetzen wenn sie mindestens einen 240er Radi hat. Die 120er AiO's sind nicht besser als ein guter Lüftkühler.


----------



## SchattenWolfgang (1. Mai 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Schlecht, wenn dem nicht so wäre



da hast du natürlich recht 

Also laut HWMonitor läuft das ganze mit 2506 rpm. Was glaube ich so viel heist wie das die Wasserpumpe auf höchstleistung läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

Wir haben in einem unserer Rechner auch solch eine AIO mit einem 240mm Radiator verbaut.

Mein Sohn meinte auch das selbe und das direkt nachdem wird die AIO neu eingebaut haben. Bei ihm war es aber nicht ganz so schlimm und verschwand nachdem der Rechner einige Minuten am laufen war.

Du kannst zunächst mal den Radiator ausbauen und währen das der Rechner läuft in alle Richtungen bewegen. Gehäuse kannst du auch zur Seite neigen, denn bei dir scheint Luft in der Pumpe zu sein. Wir sind dann noch ein Schritt weiter gegangen und haben am Radiator ein Siegel abgekratzt, da sich darunter eine Einfüllschraube befindet und diese entfernt. Dann konnten wir mit einer Spritze etwas destilliertes Wasser einfüllen. Dabei dann das Loch mit einem Finger zugehalten und den Radiator immer wieder in alle Richtungen bewegt. Rechner kann dabei ruhig laufen, auch ohne Lüfter, da es dem Prozessor in Idle nichts ausmacht wenn die Lüfter bei diesem befüllen nicht mit laufen.

Musst nur aufpassen das dir kein Wasser ins Gehäuse spritzt.
Wir  haben dazu den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse genommen, da die Schläuche lang genug sind.
Seitdem ist nun Ruhe.

Aber dir sollte klar sein das mit dem entfernen des Siegels die Garantie flöten geht.
Solch ein Siegel befindet sich auch mit auf der Pumpe, da hierüber auch aufgefüllt werden kann.
Wir haben es aber nur über den Radiator gemacht, da wir den Kühler dazu nicht ausbauen wollten.

Pumpe muss natürlich immer mit voller Drehzahl laufen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Mai 2019)

Wenn man diversen Tests und Reviews glauben kann, soll das ganze eigentlich "nahezu Unhörbar" sein. Möglich das sich auch in einem geschlossenem System eine Restmenge Luft befindet, welches sich in einem Rattern der Pumpe wiederspiegelt.

Hatte bis jetzt nur eine Corsair AiO im Gebrauch und war mit den Laufgeräuschen der Pumpe sehr zufrieden. Bei geringen Drehzahlen der Pumpe, lief diese recht Unruhig. Ausgetauscht habe ich sie erst als auch bei 12 Volt Betrieb (max. RPM) die Pumpe Geräusche entwickelt hat. Hab dann sofort zu einem rechten Klopper gegriffen, den Dark Rock Pro 4. Ein wahres Monster und die Temps sind mit der 240er AiO vergleichbar.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

Die Pumpe von der Cooler Master ist normalerweise auch flüsterleise, aber bei ihm ist wohl Luft im System drin.
Wenn er die Garantie nicht riskieren möchte und es mit schwenken des Gehäuse und dem Radiator nicht weg gehen sollte er die AIO reklamieren. Denn Problem von AIOs ist immer das sie nicht immer gut befüllt sind.


----------



## SchattenWolfgang (1. Mai 2019)

Hmm na ich werde das gute Stück mal nochmal aus und wieder einbauen. Vielleicht mal kräftig durchschütteln und beobachten ob sich was getan hat. Und wenn nicht dann beobachte ich das noch etwas intensiver  ich mein eigentlich ist ja alles toll und das System läuft schlüssig. Aber wie Evilgrin68 schon sagte es sollte eigentlich nahezu geräuschlos sein. Da das nicht der fall ist stört es mich einfach.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

Ist auch geräuschlos, zumindest bei uns.

Bei meinem Sohn seinem Rechner war es nicht so stark ausgeprägt und es kam daher nur beim Einschalten und ging dann langsam weg.
Beim befüllen des Radiators wurde es auch stärker und am Schlauch was von der Pumpe abgeht konnte ich es dann auch in der Hand spüren. Ging dann nach einige male schwenken des Radiators wieder weg.

Hast du dein Radiator oben verbaut? Denn das wäre besser dann bleibt die Luft im Radiator, da komplett alles raus bekommt man die Luft nicht, auch nicht mit nachfüllen. Aber mit selber nachfüllen bekommt man es zumindest besser befüllt. Uns war die Garantie egal, daher haben wir selbst noch was nachgefüllt.


----------



## azzih (1. Mai 2019)

Hab die gleiche AiO und die Pumpe ist definitiv nicht hörbar. Die Lüfter schon eher, aber die kann man ja entsprechend einstellen oder ersetzen. Würds einschicken, wenn das dauerhaft bleibt


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2019)

Die Lüfter haben wir nach Temperatur geregelt, die hört man auch nur raus wenn der Rechner unter Last läuft.
Dann sind zumindest die Lüfter mit Idle leise.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Mai 2019)

Check erstmal ob es die Pumpe ist oder ob Luft im System ist.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte das gleiche mit einer H150i Pro Wasserkühlung mal, das ging ging zurück und wurde ausgetauscht. Lag damals an der Pumpe.


----------

